# A Klunking



## B4ThaiGuy (Apr 12, 2006)

I recently purchased this FOREST GREEN URS4 from a friend of the family. There has been a dull clunk since he has owned it. But it was only when you got on the throttle and then let off. Well now it is getting worse, the clunking sounds like it is directly under the floor, between the seats. 
Does anyone have any clues with some more experience on these cars.
I go to Universal Technical Institute (Auto&Diesel Program). What that means is I can work on it in a shop environment the 3rd Saturday of ever week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bryang (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: A Klunking (B4ThaiGuy)*

Hopefully someone more experienced with these will chime in since I just got mine...but it might be the tranny (transaxle) mounts. My Coupe does the same thing and I'm just waiting for warmer weather to address it.
Good Luck,
Bryan


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A Klunking (B4ThaiGuy)*

If the sound comes from under the seats, I would cheack the rear trans mounts as well as the other engine mounts.


----------

